# Is my puppy a freak?



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Honestly.

He has webbed toes.

Is this normal for a German Shepherd? He is a purebred working line shepherd... for some reason my friends and I didn't think GSDs had webbed toes. Maybe we're crazy.

Do they?

Also, the thread title is just a joke.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I dunno...but it would help to catch the bad guys quicker in the water 
evolution at its finest!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

dazedtrucker said:


> I dunno...but it would help to catch the bad guys quicker in the water
> evolution at its finest!


LOL! Well said. My friend rushed home to check her dogs' feet, both are webbed. It's strange... I never considered the fact they have webbed toes.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha... I totally did rush home too, I so didn't know!

Stark has longer toes (not tight feet) so I never noticed as much on him, but Zefra has tighter feet and you can really see/feel it, just like Hunter's.

So weird!

I guess you can apologize to Hunter for his Auntie Liz... guess he isn't a freak... LOL.... although, he would make a pretty cute freak!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

All our dogs have webbing between their toes to some extent.... 

Don't worry, just makes him a better swimmer!


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

We are web positive, too!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

"web positive", i like that. i think that should be the
official name for the web footed GSD.



Silvermoon said:


> We are web positive, too!!


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

:groovy:


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

Mona has some serious webbing as well haha, but she flies in the water.


----------



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

my gsd had webbed toes too! but he never been much in water . kinda scared of it...

so i guess it might be useful to fly.. like these flying squrrel


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm quite sure the breed in general has webbed feet...I read somewhere that GSDs were one of the breeds that had them, aside from the normal water dogs like the retrievers, etc.

Smell Hunter's feet...do they smell like *fritos*?


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

Funny you mention that, I just noticed Lijha has webbed feet the other day.

Lol Tintallie, this thread reminded me of the frito feet one also...


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL! You guys are too funny. It's funny, but I never considered the fact that German Shepherds MAY have webbed feet. Well, the more you know, right?


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

LijhaPup said:


> Funny you mention that, I just noticed Lijha has webbed feet the other day.
> 
> Lol Tintallie, this thread reminded me of the frito feet one also...


I love Miya's frito feet :wub: There are some mornings where I get woken up with frito feet pushed against my face!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I guess I just assumed that MOST dogs HAVE webbed feet!! Every dog I have had has had them. But I guess I have hunting/gun dogs and two GSDs. Hmmm... interesting!


----------

